# Bag Diversity..



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 29, 2014)

How many species have y'all harvested so far? i figured since we are about half way its a good time to see what everyone has killed so far. ill start
1. Canvasback
2.Blue Bill (lesser)
3.Ringneck
4.Bufflehead
5.Spoonie
6.Mallard
7. Wood duck
8. Goose (Canadian)


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Canada geese
BWT
GWT
Woodies
Mallards
Ringnecks
Buffleheads
Black ducks
Widgeon
Spoonies
Hooded merg
Common merg
Black Scoter
Ruddies
Coots


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 29, 2014)

Why do you think that goose was from canda?

I've only gotton one can, a few Bluebills and several ruddies


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

They are Canada geese, not Canadian geese with a passport/visa 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada_goose


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 29, 2014)

1- Ruddy
1- Bluebill
2-Green Wings
2- Hoodies
3- Woodies
  I'm having a Blast!!!!


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 29, 2014)

Wood duck
Mallard
Gwt 
wigeon


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Woodies 
Ringnecks
Blue Bill 
GWT
Buffleheads


----------



## tkyklr1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Woodies
Mallards
Gadwalls


----------



## hrstille (Dec 29, 2014)

Canvasback
Woodie
Gwt
Gadwall
Hoody
Widgeon
Speck
Canada


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 29, 2014)

Woodies 
Hoodies
Wigeon
Mallards
Canada geese


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 29, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> Canada geese
> BWT
> GWT
> Woodies
> ...


I would trade a bunch of mine for that Black Duck. I know they are pretty plain lookng but the rarity makes it a trophy for me.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

I had to be selective, there were five all together, then the one broke off, sealed the deal.  Now you have to deal with the majority being mallard in the wood pile syndrome, a lot of hybrids


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 29, 2014)

Cans (a lot of cans...I guess it's a good problem to have)
GWT
Woodies
Hoodies
Mallards
Ruddys 
Buffies
Ringers
Redheads
Gadwal
Canada goose


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 29, 2014)

Canada Goose
Mallard
Black duck
Ringer
Pintail
BWT
GWT
wood duck
Asian Brant
Gadwall
Widgeon
Blue bill
Canvas Back
Common scooter
Hooded Merganser
common Merganser
Buffle Head
Red head
Shoveler
Ruddy duck
I killed and ate a coot once


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mallards
Redheads
Ringers 
Buffies
Woodies
Mergs 
Geese lots of geese


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 29, 2014)

king killer delete said:


> Canada Goose
> Mallard
> Black duck
> Ringer
> ...


I think he's talking about this season killa....


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Woodie
Hoodie
Gwt
Goldeneye
Canada goose


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ringneck
redhead
canvasback
bluebill
ruddy 
woodie
maybe 15 to 20 total but im very thankful for them all.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

king killer delete said:


> Canada Goose
> Mallard
> Black duck
> Ringer
> ...



Never seen a coot on a waster water pond like those nasty mallards


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I would trade a bunch of mine for that Black Duck. I know they are pretty plain lookng but the rarity makes it a trophy for me.



Funny thing is, I ate the first one I killed.  Didn't know enough at the time.  Just though it was a regular ol mallard hen.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

I hate taking one right at legal shooting time with a daily limit of one.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 29, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> I hate taking one right at legal shooting time with a daily limit of one.



Same with cans this season.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 29, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Same with cans this season.



Yep, but we usually see our's later in the morning, just have not gotten a good push of them yet.  Is a shame they reduced the limit to one


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 29, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> I hate taking one right at legal shooting time with a daily limit of one.


I'd rather get it at shooting light,  than to pass it up and not see another one all season. That's my luck though.

Canada geese
Speckled belly geese
GWT
Mallards
Gadwalls
Shovelers
Finally added the drake GWT to the " big list " this year.


----------



## cfuller6 (Dec 29, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Funny thing is, I ate the first one I killed.  Didn't know enough at the time.  Just though it was a regular ol mallard hen.



Same here , I cleaned 2 black ducks before I finally mounted my third one . Haven't killed one since ( 2010). Ill post the pics of all 3tommorow maybe


----------



## Hamby13 (Dec 30, 2014)

Diversity..? Isn't that an old old wooden ship used during the civil war era. Anyone?


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 30, 2014)

Glad you could join us Ron! Haha


----------



## mcagle (Dec 30, 2014)

Mallards
Gadwall
Woodies
Ringnecks 
Spoonies
Canada geese


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 30, 2014)

Mallard 
Gadwall
Gwt
Bwt
Black belly whistling duck
Widgeon
Pintail 
Can
Spoonie
Redhead
Ring neck
Wood duck
Bluebill
Buffle head
Common merganser 
Hooded merganser
Greater Canada goose 
Lesser Canada goose
Snow goose
Blue goose
Swan


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 30, 2014)

woddies and a hoody, after this weekend in okeechobee should add a few more.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 30, 2014)

Grebe
coot


----------



## andyparm (Dec 30, 2014)

Definitely had some diversity so far this season. Only problem is there's not enough of any of them! I was in Erie, PA this past weekend. Ended up not being able to hunt (it was not a hunting trip), but it was 60 degrees as the high all 4 days I was there. Just had a little weather blow in there last night but not nearly enough...

gadwall
GWT
BWT
Shoveler
Mallard
woodduck
merganser
bufflehead
mottled duck
bluebills 
redheads
ruddy

I think that's it so far. Looking to add a few others to the list if they ever show up...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 30, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Grebe
> coot



I want to kill birds like you!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> I think he's talking about this season killa....



This season just woodies can not get anybody to go with me to the salt.


----------



## RLykens (Dec 30, 2014)

Woodies
Gadwall
Blue bill 
Buffle head
Spoonie 
Ruddies


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 30, 2014)

Canada Geese
Redheads
Lesser Scaups
Buffies


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 30, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Grebe
> coot



You are my hero


----------



## andyparm (Dec 30, 2014)

king killer delete said:


> This season just woodies can not get anybody to go with me to the salt.



I haven't seen enough birds in the marsh to waste my sleeping hours...


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 30, 2014)

BWT
GWT
Mottled
Gadwall
Hoody
DosGris
Spoony


----------



## copperheadmike (Dec 30, 2014)

So far this season

Hooded Merganser
GWT
Mallard
Gadwall
Spoonie
Ringneck
Redhead
Bufflehead
Canadas

If my family would stop leasing out all their land to deer hunters, I would have added some wigeon to the list this last week. Saw about 60 of them mixed in with gadwall, mallards, and ringnecks on one of the ponds.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 30, 2014)

andyparm said:


> I haven't seen enough birds in the marsh to waste my sleeping hours...


Had a ten mile stretch of salt creek to myself Sunday morning. Saw oodles of hairyheads and comorants, one pair of mallards and one small flight of teal. I was fishing.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 30, 2014)

Mallards
Green Wing Teal
Hooded Merganser


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 30, 2014)

woodies
woodies
more woodies


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Dec 30, 2014)

Woodys
Ringnecks
Geese


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Dec 30, 2014)

Woodies and gadwalls and that's it this year so far I went to look at the local water authority swamp today not a single mallard not looking good


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2014)

andyparm said:


> I haven't seen enough birds in the marsh to waste my sleeping hours...


Afternoon hunts only.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 30, 2014)

king killer delete said:


> This season just woodies can not get anybody to go with me to the salt.



you near savannah?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 31, 2014)

Tack on one mallard/black hybrid today, birds are slowly starting to trickle in here with it being in the teens.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 31, 2014)

Goose
Green wing
Mallard
Gadwall
Woodie
Merg
Spoon
Blue bill
Pintail
Red head
Ring neck


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2015)

Low species count so far:

Woodduck
Blue Bill
Redhead
Ringneck
blue wing teal
green wing teal
gadwall
spoonie


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 1, 2015)

Canada Geese
that is all I have hunted this year......


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 2, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> This season just woodies can not get anybody to go with me to the salt.



Sent you gurenteed dates, as long long as her flight departs with her and kids on it. Lemme know.


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mallard
Gadwall
Wigeon
Pintail
Spoonie
GWT
BWT
Ringers
Redhead
Bluebill
Canvasback
Bufflehead
Golden eye
Hoodies
Snow geese
Specks


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hooded merganser
Common merganser 
Woodies 
Woodcock 
Lol


----------



## Billy2516 (Jan 2, 2015)

I haven't even seen most of the ducks y'all are talking about.


----------



## nighthawk1122 (Jan 2, 2015)

woodies 
mallards


----------



## Carl Cooke (Jan 3, 2015)

woodie
hooded merganser
canadian geese
weidgon(Arkansas)
mallard(Arkansas)
ringneck
bufflehead


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 3, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Canada Goose
> Mallard
> Black duck
> Ringer
> ...



Didnt see coots?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 3, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Didnt see coots?



Nevermind.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Snipe earlier this year


----------

